# Error 126/Remote access Connection Manager



## Jehenn (Nov 29, 2007)

I installed a Novatel Wireless Expedite EV DO Modem (Verison USB 720 Modem) on my computer with no problems. The second time I opened the software (VZAccess Manager), the network is not listed. I accessed the Computer management/serivces and applications/services in Windows Vista and checked the Remote Access Connection Manager and found is was stopped. I clicked on Start and got a error box as follows: Windows could not start Remote Access Connection Manager on local computer. Error Code 126: The specified module could not be found.
I uninstalled and reinstalled the software, but it did not correct the problem. How do I restart the Remote Access Connection Manager?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks, Jerry


----------



## aplayerin (Nov 16, 2009)

got a solution at http://foundsolutionz.blogspot.com


----------

